# Chevrolet Cruze Plant To Be Idled For A Week



## eagleco (May 3, 2011)

I hope they spend the week working on quality control. Considering all the issues that I see on this forum, coupled with the recent poor reliability ranking from Consumer Reports, there is work to be done.


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

Posted three days ago at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...-week-long-idling-ohio-chevy-cruze-plant.html.


----------

